# Cinnamon scented pine cones



## Pugwinkle (Nov 21, 2008)

Would these be safe for the birds if I had them set out around the house? 

I saw some at the supermarket yesterday and they smelled soooo good! I really miss not being able to use my candles now that I have the birds but this would certainly make up for it if I could set these out.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I'd be very cautious about anything scented. We don't even know what they actually used for the scent, it might be something artificial. I've been to stores that had boxes of scented pine cones set out and the smell almost knocked me down.


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

I have heeded the warnings by everyone and i don't use anything that may be artificially scented or has a strong odour of any kind just in case it could harm the fiddies
Mikey


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

If you want a really good "Christmassy" smell. Get some cloves and stick them in an orange, put it somewhere warm to dry out a bit and that will give you a lovely "warm" smell, completely safe.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

you could also simmer some water, cloves, orange peel and cinnamon on the stove.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

what if they were scented by us... Cinnamon is good for birds 

so If we'd pick our own pine cones. and sprinkle cinnamon on them and bake them in a oven 

would that work??

it's just an idea i'm not even sure if the cinnamon smell would stay on them once they sat out of the oven for a bit 

But it was an idea that popped in my head while reading this 

if it's a good idea - I do believe i have a couple pine trees out side


----------

